# Paypal weirdness (scared me for a minute)



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

I logged into my business paypal account and on the front page was a big pink warning box saying this account has unresolved issues. I clicked the link in the box to see what was the problem and went to a page saying there are no open cases. So I went back to the front page, and the warning box was gone. :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Strange. Must have been a known abuser.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Did you go there from a link in your mailbox?...or straight to the site? NEVER trust anything from your mailbox....ALWAYS go to the site and log in. Phishers use links to obtain your login, password, and personal information.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

MyHomesteadName said:


> Did you go there from a link in your mailbox?...or straight to the site? NEVER trust anything from your mailbox....ALWAYS go to the site and log in. Phishers use links to obtain your login, password, and personal information.


 I ALWAYS type it in my browser. I was in my actual account.

I foward phishing emails with full headers to [email protected]


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

When you have a quirk like that I would go ahead and change my password just to be sure.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> When you have a quirk like that I would go ahead and change my password just to be sure.


I agree!!!


----------

